# Next Week's Forcast



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It seems that we might be on the ice by the end of next week. It is supposed to stay below 30* starting Thursday night and stay that way all next week.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its starting already! Hope it holds up in the winds but Skeeter should have total skim today.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

wow didnt see that thanks for the report


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I was checking out the longterm forcast too! Looks like lows in the single digits and highs not getting out of the 30's for the next week!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Starting to look like last year, warm 3 weeks in Jan, then she really dropped. Hope that its a repeat so that we can get out there.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

This is why I posted about the ice coming......this morning on my run, I saw skim ice, and today will be our last "warm" day for awhile...The jetstream is dropping down and all of these storms that go east of us will just wrap cold air around their backside...

The bottom falls out after this week...I think I saw some high's not making it to 20 and lows in the single digits by next weekend...That will do it!

P.S. I also have homemade jerky in the oven right now for some of those lulls between bites!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi: 43° Lo: 28°
Day: Cloudy with drizzle. High 43F, humidity 70%. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
55% 
Night: Likely light snow. Low 28F. Winds WSW at 10 to 15 mph.
60% 
Tomorrow
Jan 14

Details Flurries
Hi: 34° Lo: 23°
Day: Chance of light snow showers. High 34F, humidity 70%. Winds W at 15 to 20 mph.
45% 
Night: Chance of light snow showers. Low 23F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph.
45% 
Tuesday
Jan 15 Flurries
Hi: 30° Lo: 21°
Chance of light snow showers. High 30F and low 21F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.
45% 
Wednesday
Jan 16 Fair
Hi: 35° Lo: 22°
Mostly clear skies. High 35F and low 22F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph.
15% 
Thursday
Jan 17 Flurries
Hi: 31° Lo: 16°
Chance of light snow showers. High 31F and low 16F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph.
50% 
Friday
Jan 18 Flurries
Hi: 23° Lo: 10°
Chance of light snow showers. High 23F and low 10F.
40% 
Saturday
Jan 19 Flurries
Hi: 18° Lo: 3°
Slight chance of light snow showers. High 18F and low 3F.
25% 
Sunday
Jan 20 Mostly Cloudy
Hi: 11° Lo: 3°
Mostly cloudy skies. High 11F and low 3F.
25% 
Monday
Jan 21 Snow Showers
Hi: 19° Lo: 17°
Cloudy with flurries. High 19F and low 17F.
65% 
Tuesday
Jan 22 Sleet
Hi: 37° Lo: 35°
Cloudy with sleet showers. High 37F and low 35F.
85% 

Weather News


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It'd sure be nice if we get sufficient & safe hard water by next Saturday, 1/19. I'm near empty of my meds and climbing the walls!!!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!

I think I've been checking the 10-day forecast every few hours for the last couple of days, and it looks a little better every time. Come on, ice!!:B


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*IT'S MAKIN' ICE....*

MAYBE BY SATURDAY 1/19 WE'LL BE DRILLING HOLES!

(I'll keep a sharp eye and let everyone know of the ice conditions in the Summit County, Portage Lakes Area).


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

definitely a big thumbs up to the forecast!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I just placed my bait order because of this forcast......so it better hold.....LOL


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks like winter decided to show up 

we'll be on the ice this weekend probably. extended forecast is calling for a high of -5 with and overnight low of -20 for next wednesday


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

zpyles_00 said:


> Looks like winter decided to show up
> 
> we'll be on the ice this weekend probably. extended forecast is calling for a high of -5 with and overnight low of -20 for next wednesday


Where are you seeing that temp forecast? I looked at 3 different sources and saw nothing close to that. It is definitely icemaking temps but what I saw next Wednesday was showing a low of 9° and a high of 31° for my area.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

My father told me thats what he saw on the internet, no idea what site or anything


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Churchill Falls, Canada 
Wed
Jan 23 Snow Shower 
-9°/-17° 60% 

Useless post, I just wanted to get rid of this
Hello Row v. Wade it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was just curious as to whether there was another site that others relied on more than the ones I am familiar with. I had just checked:

www.weather.com

www.intellicast.com

www.wunderground.com

They all had pretty much the same temps forecast.

I want it cold enough to freeze but I can't say I am crazy about dealing with sub-zero temps.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

that might have been a wind chill forecast


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

www.accuweather.com is another one that I like to check out. They typically forcast the lowest the temps which is what I like to see. I also use the other sites and try to average them all out to get a feel of what the temp will actually be.


----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Or just has a preference for metric numbers. If you switch the forcast to metric/celsius you'll see where he's getting those numbers from. I'm getting used to it seeing numbers like that. Its actually good for ice watching-just need something below zero i guess. Im watching from a long distance. In Saudi Arabia now but sure do miss just getting excited for PI. Hope it works out for you all. By the way, it gets 5 degrees Celsius and people are freezing then they ask me if im cold. I just respond "do you wanna know what id be doing at home now?'

Enjoy the ice if you get some.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

looks like old man winter is finally going to wake up. The forcast looks good I just hope it stays cold longer than a week.


----------

